# Do you change things up?



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I've noticed some handlers resist when I pick up up my synthetic covered sleeve, or my right arm sleeve, or a sleeve with a leather cover. I believe it helps generalization in the dog and my dogs are constantly exposed to strange scenerios. Everyone else at the club resists. I use the same line of thought in bark and holds (do them in the house, and everywhere else), etc. thoughts?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We trained last weekend with a young 8 month old who was not going to do a transition to the intermediate from the puppy sleeve. So the helper gave him several different choices to bite...even a suit. It helped him, and in his last session, he was biting, carrying the sleeve proudly. 
If a dog is on one thing all the time, that isn't what I'd want. 
H&B's~ IMO should be done everywhere, and not introduced in a blind. The closed blind is intimidating for beginners, and there won't be a consistent bark if started that way.
I love to see dogs run up hay bales, or through obstructions to get to the helper, builds confidence and shows their power.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

We use many different sleeves including hidden sleeves. 

We also train in different locations and sufaces.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For me and my dogs, a different sleeve cover would hardly be considered a "strange scenario", lol. Yes we mix it up all the time and are often involved in half a dozen different types of sports at a time including multiple types of protection work with totally different equipment and what is being evaluated for titles.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

My dogs will bite anything... But I believe that's a product of exposure. I see lots of dogs confused bc the cover is synthetic or French linen


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, very common in our club at least to change locations for working barking or H&B, sometimes changing sleeves, and a few of us have done suit work. Routine is boring for us and very boring for the dogs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

hunterisgreat said:


> My dogs will bite anything... But I believe that's a product of exposure. I see lots of dogs confused bc the cover is synthetic or French linen


I think it depends on the dog too. I have one dog that will simply get to a point where he just won't work anymore if it's all boring and routine, no real threat, already figured it all out, bla bla bla. This has its pros and cons, but it is what it is. He works best when on edge...new places, strange surfaces, weird attacks, wearing a basket muzzle and making contact. Not just switching up the equipment and doing the same exercises but really giving him something to think about. With this dog there *has* to be exposure because of who he is, not just vice versa. My other dog honestly would be happy just doing SchH stuff all the time but I cross-train so he does to.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I cross train and introduce a lot of different bite surfaces. It hasn't hurt us yet. I also do H&Bs all over, it helps the dog IMHO get the exercise down pat and be comfortable with doing them in any situation!


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

> My dogs will bite anything... But I believe that's a product of exposure. I see lots of dogs confused bc the cover is synthetic or French linen


What do you mean by "confused"? 

The bite is a product of genetics. If the dog "bites" and has the heart for protection, they will bite anything, without hesitation. It has never occurred to me to change the bite surface . Might work on a suit but it is not because I want my dog to bite a different type of fabric. lol. Maybe I am not understanding what you are saying.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I think bite environment is more important than bite surface. For example, training on a different field/location, training at night versus daylight. We only change the surface if there is a problem, for example a leather sleeve if the grip is not hard and the dog comes off or right hand sleeve if the dog becomes sleeve oriented etc etc. Confident, balanced dogs do not have a problem if any of the above variables are changed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

hunterisgreat said:


> I've noticed some handlers resist when I pick up up my synthetic covered sleeve, or my right arm sleeve, or a sleeve with a leather cover. I believe it helps generalization in the dog and my dogs are constantly exposed to strange scenerios. Everyone else at the club resists. I use the same line of thought in bark and holds (do them in the house, and everywhere else), etc. thoughts?


You are the one with the whip in hand, control those handlers!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> You are the one with the whip in hand, control those handlers!


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

hunterisgreat said:


> My dogs will bite anything... But I believe that's a product of exposure. I see lots of dogs confused bc the cover is synthetic or French linen


I think it's more of a genetic thing. As said earlier, good dog will bite anything, but Diabla who is not the stronger dog in Schutzhund had a problem the first time she bit jute. I may be wrong, but to me exposure is more important in a younger dog to bring all the adaptability possible to his genetics to the surface, which include to play in different places with different distractions and with different toys. After that, it's up to the dog, though you can "desensitize" a weaker dog to accept other materials if you think it may be a problem with exposure.

I have been taught that the last place you do the B&H is the blind and it has to be solid everywhere else first.


----------

